# Flexipenis vittata



## skiffia 1 (Oct 3, 2012)

gambusia} Flexipenis vittata is not as popular among fish keepers in the uk as it deserves to be. it is with no dealt a pretty looking and peaceful fish. Both sexes are very similar in colour males are more colourful Although this is a very active species and spend a lot of their time chasing each other there is never any damage to fins or any stress coursed towards the females. I keep 4 adult pairs in a 2 foot planted tank. Ph of 7.8) Temp- fluctuates between 72f -74f-a weakly water of 40% I feed them on a natural diet of mainly live foods and also feed on algae growing on the plants or on the side of the glass natural food substitutes any prepared foods, although I do feed a ordinary flake food too or three times a week. I leave this species to flock breed adults are a bit aggressive towards there fry so if you want to save any fry it is best to have a well planted tank and always keep them well feed. i check for fry daily as and when I see fry I remove them to another tank for growing on. The fry can then be feed on newly hatched baby brine shrimps or/micro worms and then onto grindal worms and or a good quality flake foods.


----------



## Keith Westmeier (Dec 29, 2012)

you may be surprised to know, that they are widely used in United States. You will find them in most every freshwater Creek. when the government banned DDT, Dr. John Doyle a pediatrician and , member of the board of directors of the Louisville Zoo brought them into use for their value in eating mosquitoes. he is now deceased but the damn boosie minnows still are stocked to control the problem.


----------



## zwanged (Nov 4, 2012)

I'm glad the species name got past any censorship filters 

-Zeke


----------



## skiffia 1 (Oct 3, 2012)

their is not a lot of mosquito larva this time of year although there is plenty of glass worm around. Another very good live fish food


----------

